# Kelby, Jardine, NAPP, Etc.?



## Cory (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm a budding novice, but getting pretty budding so I might like to step it up a bit with ongoing photo and Lightroom training. I've got the basics down, but would like to keep it going (having started from total cluelessness). 
Do you recommend a Kelby membership, maybe a Jardine Lightroom course, membership to NAPP, contantly viewing the Adobe tutorials, etc. and/or any other recommendations? I intially got way up to speed, too, with 3 DVD's from www.michaelthementor.com .
Thanks.


----------



## Cory (Jul 14, 2013)

If it helps anyone I ended up giving this a shot and REALLY like it:

http://mulita.com/blog/?page_id=724


----------



## rexbot (Jul 14, 2013)

If you make time to use it, the Kelby training covers a lot of stuff - including Lightroom, but way more than that. And the production quality is really good for most of their stuff. NAPP has some good tutorial stuff as well, but if you want more than the basics, I'd go with the Kelby stuff.


----------



## jeffabbyben (Jul 14, 2013)

+1 on kelby training. A lot of good info.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd take advantage of the free Creative Live Training, taught by experts on the many subjects they cover. Its free if you watch it live, otherwise there is a charge to download past courses.

http://www.creativelive.com/calendar


----------



## eml58 (Jul 14, 2013)

There's a lot of free info out there, over the years I've looked at a lot of it, and my current use still includes the following mix of Online Free/And Fee, plus Books by in particular two Authors.

Adobe TV : (Free)
Lynda.Com : (Some free, but a Fee Membership gives the best Choice of Info, very very well done and presented)
Martin Evening : any Book by this Chap on Light Room & Photoshop
Michael Freeman : Any Book by this chap on Photography, and there are quite a few, will push you in the right direction

I do look at the Free Lightroom info presented by Matt Kloskowski online, and I have a couple of his Books on Layers, this Guy is switched on.

Kelby I just cant stand to watch and listen to although his Books are, Ok, but not in the same League as Freeman or Evening, but my opinion only.

Hope this Helps and good luck with the Photography.


----------

